# how do i raise my siamese fighter fry?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

my siamese fighter eggs hatched yesterday. they are all swimming vertically, falling out the nest and swimming up to the surface but not breaking the sureface. what must i do? when must i install the airstone and when must i remove the male?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

When they get to the freeswimming stage you will pull the male. Right now, dont turn the airstone on, it will only hinder their movement. Right now the male needs to keep them in the nest, this is the part that wears him out, having to go up and down from the bottom to the nest. In a day or so they should be swimming on their own and will require food. Do you have any cultures of microworms or vinegar eels?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i dont have any food available for the fry just yet except powdered flake food. i have a jar of conditioned water and a lettuce leaf in which i put in the sun, and its the third day so far but it hasnt turned green just yet. the fry were free swimmig this morning so i removed the male and put in the airstone


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

When feeding the flake, use a water bottle set to mist and lightly mist the food, to help it fall. Betta fry are attracted to moving food and usually will ignore most anything else.


----------

